# resources forum



## cuchuflete

As if Mr. Kellogg didn't have enough to do....

Many of us have been exchanging links to other useful sites, as well as references to useful books.

What if............

We had a forum in which we could all post those links, as well as book titles,
with specified fields for key words?

We could also add comments, in the style of book reviews, about special strengths or deficiencies of the sites.

Once created, the link or book title would become a fixed data field, not
accessible for user modification, while the comments fields could be open to
additions.  We could also, in my dreams, cross reference related sites.

Well, it's been a long day, and I might dream of something else by tomorrow.

Abrazos a repartir,
Cuchufléte


----------



## garryknight

I think this is a good idea, but all you'd need is a new forum along the lines of the existing ones. Instead of using comments fields, people would post replies to the original thread.

 You have some interesting dreams, Mr C.


----------



## cuchuflete

garryknight said:
			
		

> I think this is a good idea, but all you'd need is a new forum along the lines of the existing ones. Instead of using comments fields, people would post replies to the original thread.
> 
> You have some interesting dreams, Mr C.



Hola Garry,

Thanks,
c


"Dreams?" He asked.  "Those aren't dreams.  It's pure unadulterated insanity!"


----------



## mkellogg

Interesting...  I see how it could be very helpful, but I'm worried that it would mostly attract spam.  Many website owners would shamelessly promote their websites by posting a message.  Then they would create 5 more usernames and write glowing reviews of that site, and so on. 
Maybe if you, cuchufléte, agree to be the moderator of such a forum to keep out all the spam.


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Interesting...  I see how it could be very helpful, but I'm worried that it would mostly attract spam.  Many website owners would shamelessly promote their websites by posting a message.  Then they would create 5 more usernames and write glowing reviews of that site, and so on.
> Maybe if you, cuchufléte, agree to be the moderator of such a forum to keep out all the spam.



Hello Mike,

I confess that the possibility of a ringer hadn't occurred to me, but you are absolutely right.  I've had some good back and forth on the idea of a resource posting among both amateurs and professional translators, and everyone seems to like the idea.  

Thus, if you are willing to give it a try, I'll certainly step up to the challange and moderate.  In fact, if we can figure out a way to 'forward' postings from
a moderator's private message box to the public site, I will even pre-screen the listings.  This will of necessity slow things down a little, but will keep the spammers from annoying anyone but the moderator.

The screening would consist of:  1. moderator looks at the site, except in the case of physical book titles. 2. moderator sends form letter reply to poster, reminding her/him of the need for at least a brief comment about the resource, and the application in which it earned the recommendation. 3. moderator verifies that the sender is a legitimate member of the forum, with at least 'x' prior posts. ['x' could be a small number, but those with no history of participation might be suspect.] 4. moderator forwards or transfers the new listing to the public forum.

In the event that a potencial posting is 'defective', the moderator should always contact the source with the cause(s) for concern, and suggest how the issue(s) may be resolved.  The intent would be to include whenever possible, and exclude only for good cause.

Let me know if this sounds sensible to you, and if so, we can finalize details when your schedule allows.

Best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

PS- Mike, I would be competent in English, almost that en castellano.  My Italian is pretty damned rusty, and my French is an asymptote to zero, so we would need help with those languages.  Alternatively we could just begin in English and Spanish unless/until there is sufficient demand, together with supply in the form of a volunteer.

ciao,
C


----------



## Jade

Cuchu,

no te lo creerás, pero hace unos días estaba yo pensando en algo parecido. Has tenido una excelente ídea, la cual espero se lleve un día a cabo. 

No soy ni estudiante de letras, ni traductor, ni trabajo en la enseñanza aunque si trato día a día con ingleses. Sé que es un topico afirmar que la lengua inglesa es muy básica a la hora de adquirir un buen nivel de comunicación. Vosotros me habeís demostrado lo contrario, leyendo algunos de vuestros comentarios, siento o que mi inglés no es tan bueno como pensaba, que he entrado el club de letras cultas o finalmente que el inglés no es tan básico como muchos de nosotros puede llegar a pensar. 

Es mas, vuestro castellano es excelente y culto y soys dignos de competir con cualquier español




			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> As if Mr. Kellogg didn't have enough to do....
> 
> Many of us have been exchanging links to other useful sites, as well as references to useful books.
> 
> What if............
> 
> We had a forum in which we could all post those links, as well as book titles,
> with specified fields for key words?
> 
> We could also add comments, in the style of book reviews, about special strengths or deficiencies of the sites.
> 
> Once created, the link or book title would become a fixed data field, not
> accessible for user modification, while the comments fields could be open to
> additions.  We could also, in my dreams, cross reference related sites.
> 
> Well, it's been a long day, and I might dream of something else by tomorrow.
> 
> Abrazos a repartir,
> Cuchufléte


----------



## cuchuflete

Jade said:
			
		

> Cuchu,
> 
> no te lo creerás, pero hace unos días estaba yo pensando en algo parecido. Has tenido una excelente ídea, la cual espero se lleve un día a cabo.
> 
> No soy ni estudiante de letras, ni traductor, ni trabajo en la enseñanza aunque si trato día a día con ingleses. Sé que es un topico  *tópico[?]*  afirmar que la lengua inglesa es muy básica a la hora de adquirir un buen nivel de comunicación. Vosotros me habeís  *habéis[?]*  demostrado lo contrario, leyendo algunos de vuestros comentarios, siento o que mi inglés no es tan bueno como pensaba, que he entrado el club de letras cultas o finalmente que el inglés no es tan básico como muchos de nosotros puede *podemos[?]* llegar a pensar.
> 
> Es mas, vuestro castellano es excelente y culto y soys dignos de competir con cualquier español




Jade,

¡Wow! Me encuentro sin palabras adecuadas para agradecerte este elogio.

Should I ever consider myself worthy to "competir con cualquier español",  be assured it would be only for your kind attention.

Cuchufléte de Albóndigas, Duque de Besugo
*Servidor de Vuesa Merced * 

En serio,  muchas gracias.
Cuchu


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Estimado Señor Cuchu:

Tiene usted un estilo humorístico en castellano dificilmente igualable. 

Servidora de usted,

Lady B.


----------



## cuchuflete

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Estimado Señor Cuchu:
> 
> Tiene usted un estilo humorístico en castellano dificilmente igualable.
> 
> Servidora de usted,
> 
> Lady B.



¿Humorístico?








gracias ácueas,
Cuchu


----------



## quehuong

I second Mr. Cuchu's expression of having a resources forum!!!


----------



## Magg

Estimado Cuchufléte,

Hacía días que no visitaba el foro por cuestiones de trabajo, y cuál es mi sorpresa al encontrarle en disposición de convertirse en uno de los moderadores del mismo.

Me apasiona la idea, y más teniendo en cuenta la buena disponibilidad que siempre ha demostrado con todos los participantes, principiantes o no, su sabiduría, su destreza con el castellano y su excelente sentido del humor, como ya otros han apuntado.

Supongo que de ahora en adelante, la palabra de cortesía 'usted' deberá utilizarse cuando nos dirijamos a su merced.  

¡FUERA BROMAS!

Nada, que me alegro mucho por ti si la idea ve la luz, y que el acierto será pleno. 
¡UY! a estas alturas me permitirás que te tutee, no?   

Un cordial abrazo,
Magg


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimada Doña Magg,

Creo que le sería útil una lectura detenida de los textos de arriba.  El Sr. Administrador me ha preguntado si podría yo servir de bedel, quitando la basura de los 'posts' antes de exponerlos a los gentiles señoras y señores usuarios.  El trabajo consiste sobretodo en la limpieza de la sala, para asegurar la comodidad de los participantes.

Debido a mis experiencies en el mundo comercial, se me ocurre que tal vez haya oportunidades para poner un café y ofrecer refrescos a la clientela.  Por supuesto estoy listo para servir de camarero.  Sus opiniones nos valen mucho.  Gracias por habernos ofrecido una sugerencia tan buena.

Por el equipo de limpieza de las salas,
Cuchufléte


----------



## mkellogg

Ok, let me talk to cuchuflete outside of this forum about this a little before we start.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you very much for your hard work, Mike.

Cuchu, let us know when we can congratulate you for your appointment as guardian angel of the forum.


----------



## Magg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Estimada Doña Magg,
> 
> Creo que le sería útil una lectura detenida de los textos de arriba.
> Cuchufléte



Yo creo que no. He entendido perfectamente tu sugerencia y la consiguiente propuesta de Mike. ¿Han dado pie mis comentarios a pensar en algo diferente?

Sinceramente, o no participamos en el mismo debate o tu sentido del humor me supera, porque no entiendo NADA


----------



## Celeste

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your hard work, Mike.
> 
> Cuchu, let us know when we can congratulate you for your appointment as guardian angel of the forum.


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> Yo creo que no. He entendido perfectamente tu sugerencia y la consiguiente propuesta de Mike. ¿Han dado pie mis comentarios a pensar en algo diferente?
> 
> Sinceramente, o no participamos en el mismo debate o tu sentido del humor me supera, porque no entiendo NADA



Hola Magg, 

Te ruego el perdón.  Era un intento--por lo visto un fracaso completo-- de contestarte con un poco de (¿?) humor.
No hay ningún debate.

un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Celeste said:
			
		

>



Well Golly!  You guys* make me blush.

If Mike give us the go-ahead, I'll begin by posting a few Lunfardo-Castellano glossaries, so we can figure out how to say that I'm turning red as a beet!

Gracias Lady B y Celeste,

Cuchu

* Guys: 
_Colloq.,fam._ U.S. Mid-western regionalism, used indiscriminately to address both men and women.

PD- Celeste, ¿What's the plural of "Ché"?  When you are talking to one friend, you might call him Ché.  What do you say to two or three friends when you address them all at the same time?


----------



## Celeste

Dear Dr. Cuchu, thank you for your "just in case" deffinition of _guy_  
Rojo como un tomate, con barba y bigote... me lo imagino! (with all due respect, Dr.!)
Regarding Che, it is used for singular and plural _Che, chicos, vamos al cine?_Que están haciendo, che?
Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Celeste said:
			
		

> Dear Dr. Cuchu, thank you for your "just in case" deffinition of _guy_
> Rojo como un tomate, con barba y bigote... me lo imagino! (with all due respect, Dr.!)
> Regarding Che, it is used for singular and plural _Che, chicos, vamos al cine?_Que están haciendo, che?
> Saludos



Gracias Dra. Celeste-
That image you painted, together with the "Dr.!" brings to mind the image of 
Doctor Freud, replete with large cigar, after too many hours on the beach.

So Che is plural?!  Remarkable.  Or, should I say, 'Macanudo'?

saludos,
C


----------



## Celeste

Macanudo Dr. Cuchufroid! 
Saludos,
C.


----------



## Magg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Magg,
> 
> Te ruego el perdón.  Era un intento--por lo visto un fracaso completo-- de contestarte con un poco de (¿?) humor.
> No hay ningún debate.
> 
> un abrazo,
> Cuchu



Cuchu,

No hay necesidad de pedir perdón, mo me he sentido molesta para nada.
Llegué a imaginar que se trataba de tu inteligente sentido del humor, pero por más que leía tu mensaje, no lograba entender nada. Debo ser un poco cortita, espero ir aprendiendo con el tiempo   

Por cierto, *te ruego el perdón * no acaba de ser correcto. Mejor:
*te ruego (que) me disculpes
te ruego (que) me perdones*

Un saludo,
Magg


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> Cuchu,
> 
> No hay necesidad de pedir perdón, mo me he sentido molesta para nada.
> Llegué a imaginar que se trataba de tu inteligente sentido del humor, pero por más que leía tu mensaje, no lograba entender nada. Debo ser un poco cortita, espero ir aprendiendo con el tiempo
> 
> Por cierto, *te ruego el perdón * no acaba de ser correcto. Mejor:
> *te ruego (que) me disculpes
> te ruego (que) me perdones*
> 
> Un saludo,
> Magg



Gracias por la corrección Magg.

There is an unconfirmed rumor that a resources site may be up and running in the near future, so please be collecting information about books and web sites to share.

saludos,
cuchu


----------



## DDT

Pretty embarassed and honoured for being mentioned  ,
I found a place where I can give a sense to my...pickling activity!!!

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

DDT said:
			
		

> Pretty embarassed and honoured for being mentioned  ,
> I found a place where I can give a sense to my...pickling activity!!!
> 
> DDT



Pois bem, Gente-

We asked for a resources/recursos forum.  Mike gave it to us.  Where are all those great suggestions your were so anxious to share?  Just post one or more in a new thread in the Recursos forum, and I'll find a way to get each into the master list.

Don't be shy.  The moderator is really gentle, despite the gruff exterior, the pointy ears, the horns, the talons....

Abrazos a repartir,
Cuchu

PS/PD-  I just discovered that if you answer a post in an existing thread, *your answer will not be visible immediately!*. *The same is true for new threads.*  You may start them, but they will not appear instantly.  Don't worry, it's not lost.  It just has to go through a 'cleaning' process to avoid spam or bad links.
The cleaning process, for those of you with technical curiosity, consists of me reading it and verifying any links.  Then I press a magic button and your message appears in the forum.  I'm terribly overpaid to do this stuff. My total compensation consists of the chance to be the first to read your wonderful
notes!

C


----------



## niña

> PS/PD-  I just discovered that if you answer a post in an existing thread, *your answer will not be visible immediately!*.  Don't worry, it's not lost.It just has to go through a 'cleaning' process to avoid spam or bad links. The cleaning process, for those of you with technical curiosity, consists of me reading it and verifying any links.  Then I press a magic button and your message appears in the forum.  I'm terribly overpaid to do this stuff.



Aw, poor poor Cuchucuchi. We'll give you moral support amigo.

As soon as I put in order my links collection, I promise to send you a bunch so you don't get bored  muaaaahahhaha 



> Abrazos a repartir,



Me lo pido de fresa


----------



## cuchuflete

niña said:
			
		

> Aw, poor poor Cuchucuchi. We'll give you moral support amigo.
> 
> As soon as I put in order my links collection, I promise to send you a bunch so you don't get bored  muaaaahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> Me lo pido de fresa



I'm beginning to wonder if this 4 year old's mother has the slightest idea what
her little one is up to.


----------



## niña

Shhhhhhh..


----------

